
AppGyver Composer Pro launched: full visual dev platform for React Native/React - harsaz
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/06/appgyver-launches-composer-pro-its-new-no-code-editor/
======
harsaz
Disclosure: I work here and I'm super proud of the diabolical machine we built
which transpiles the JSON config created by the visual builder into RN/React
apps for iOS, Android, web, macOS and Android TV. :)

